# Hornets trade Pondexter to Memphis for Vasquez



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

there goes my answer to who our backup PG position.



> Adrian Wojnarowski @WojYahooNBA
> New Orleans has traded Quincy Pondexter to Memphis for Grevis Vasquez, a league source tells Y! Sports.





> johnhollinger John Hollinger
> Definitely NOT the Memphis deal I was expecting. Nice move by Hornets.
> 1 hour ago


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Vasquez can probably back up both guard positions. I was a bit disappointed in him last year, because I legitimately thought he could take Conley's job.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So I guess that makes Aminu a starter? Good fair deal for both teams really. Vasquez should be solid.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Really liked quincy because I watched him his whole tenure at UW, but I dont see the background performance so i cant hate that much. Sucks that he hustled his ass off in that preseason game and promptly got shipped out tho.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Outstanding deal for the Hornets. I was wondering if Eric Gordon was going to have to see some time at the PG. Vasquez is exactly the type of backup PG New Orleans needed. I didn't see much of Pondexter last year, but I can't imagine he's as promising as Vasquez is.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Wade County said:


> So I guess that makes Aminu a starter? Good fair deal for both teams really. Vasquez should be solid.


Ariza's still there. I figure Jack/Gordon/Ariza/Okafor/Kaman with Landry/Aminu/Vasquez/Belinelli as the primary backups.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This trade has paid immediately dividends for the Hornets. Greivis has been nothing short of spectacular in his minutes on the floor thusfar... which sucks. This team is looking like a scrappy 6/7/8-type playoff team who gets hammered in the first round of the playoffs. I guess Hornets fans better hope Minnesota keeps losing games.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They should have trade Monty too if they really wanted to tank, he's going to get them to play hard and play defense. Charlotte has the same problem I am afraid. Looks like we are going to be just good enough to **** up our draft position. Of course the Hornets caught Boston getting off an airplane after a tough loss and that team isn't very good without Pierce (or maybe with him too). The Suns have faded over the horizon and left Phoenix dark.


----------

